# Port-au-Prince



## bearded

Bonjour à tout le monde!

Nel 2010 c'era un thread ''Port-au-prince, prononciation'' che purtroppo è stato chiuso.  La discussione era sul dubbio se nel nome in oggetto si dovesse pronunciare la t oppure no.  Leggendo quel thread, ho trovato molto strano che nessuno - neppure tra i francesi - abbia detto che, se quella t venisse pronunciata, il nome non suonerebbe più ''porto del principe'', bensì ''porta del principe'' (porte-au prince), e che questo è il motivo principale per cui non si fa la 'liaison'.  Ho ragione?


----------



## qwill

Il y a des règles en ce qui concerne les liaisons phonétiques sur lesquelles il faudrait se pencher plus précisément et je n'ai pas les compétences pour le faire (par exemple @Roméo31 dans le forum Français le ferait bien mieux que moi...). Mais je crois que la règle, ici, c'est que la liaison est supprimée en cas de redoublement de consonnes. Quand il y a* r + t*, c'est le "_r_" qui prédomine. Exemple: "une part à prendre" (une part-_r_à-prendre), "un sort enviable" (un sort-_r_enviable), la mort aux trousses (la mort-_r_aux-trousses), etc. 
C'est vrai aussi pour les redoublements d'autres consonnes :
r+s ; r+d ; r + c ...
Regarde ici : http://monsu.desiderio.free.fr/curiosites/liaison.html , chapitre "_les liaisons supprimées par la présence d'un 'r'_ "


----------



## erlango

Salut bearded man,

Pour la prononciation de "Port-au-Prince", je confirme que le T ne se prononce pas, du moins dans "l'usage", quoi que puisse exiger ce qu'on appelle le "bon usage". Mais si d'aventure le "bon usage" commandait la liaison en T (Port-*tau*-Prince), ce dont je doute fortement, et qu'on entendait une personne avec un accent étranger employer ce "bon usage" méconnu, je suis persuadé que la liaison serait perçue comme une faute.

En d'autres termes, mon raisonnement est: accent étranger + prononciation inhabituelle = perception de faute là où n'y en a pas forcément. Je parle en connaissance de cause: on m'a déjà attribué des fautes que je ne commettais pas pour cette raison-là.

J'espère que cela te sera utile comme réponse!


----------



## bearded

Merci de ta réponse, erlango.  Ne crois-tu pas que, si on prononçait ce T, l'expression signifierait ''porte au prince'' (porte au lieu de port)? Pour moi, comme je l'ai déjà écrit, ça c'est la raison principale pour laquelle ce T ne doit pas se prononcer.


----------



## qwill

Il n'y a pas de raison mais une règle, applicable à tous les cas de figures où l'on retrouve ce redoublement de consonnes, à savoir des mots se terminant en rt, rs, rd ou rc (voir post #2 et lien suggéré).


----------



## bearded

Merci, qwill.  Mais ai-je tort si j'ajoute à ton explication concernant la règle  'en plus, le sens serait modifié'?


----------



## qwill

In qualche caso può succedere ma bisognerebbe trovare esempi che non ho in testa al momento. 
In "Port-au-Prince", vero che se non rispetti la regola, si pronunciarebbe "porte au prince" ma mi sembra solo una coincidenza.
NB : Ci sono ecccezioni però, come nel esempio "porc-epic" dove si pronuncia la lettera "c" come un "k" (porc-*k*épic). O quando si usa la parola "leurs" :
leurs enfants = leurs *z*enfants... Ci devono essere altri esempi che non mi vengono in mente...
Come sempre, è l'eccezione che confirma la regola, etc... sicuramente per rendere le cose sempre più difficili...


----------



## mondocane

hai perfettamente ragione

"port au prince" vuol dire porto del principe, dunque la T non si pronuncia

se avesse significato portta del principe si sarebbe scritto "porte du prince"


----------



## bearded

Ti ringrazio, mondocane, anche se non capisco perché - nel caso della porta - si dovrebbe cambiare la preposizione.


----------



## erlango

Salut bearded man,



> Merci de ta réponse, erlango.  Ne crois-tu pas que, si on prononçait ce  T, l'expression signifierait ''porte au prince'' (porte au lieu de  port)? Pour moi, comme je l'ai déjà écrit, ça c'est la raison principale  pour laquelle ce T ne doit pas se prononcer.



Cela fait bien longtemps que tu as posé cette question. J'y réponds quand même au cas où la réponse te serait utile.

Je ne crois pas que cela soit la raison de cette prononciation. Comme le faisais remarquer qwill, je crois que cela relève de la coincidence.

Voici ce que disait Émile Littré sur la question:



> por ; le t ne se prononce pas et *ne se lie pas*


 [c'est moi qui souligne], _Dictionnaire de la langue française_ d'Émile Littré, sous « port »

Évidemment, cette tournure de phrase, « ne se lie pas », est sujette à deux interprétations différentes: (1) ne doit pas se lier dans le bon usage ou (2) ne se lie pas dans l'usage, bon ou mauvais.


----------



## bearded

Salut, erlango, et merci beaucoup de ta réponse très claire et utile.


----------

